#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Lettertype voor blinden?

## DeMennooos

Ik weet niet of het hier ergens aan ligt, maar de vormgeving lijkt wel voor slechtzienden.
Niet dat dat heel erg is maar zet er dan ook ff een versie op voor mensen die nog geen last van hun oogjes hebben.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

See profile for the sites <img src=images/icon_smile.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

